

Missteps, market chaos weigh on Groupon IPO plans - ShawnJG
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13506_3-20111583-17/missteps-market-chaos-weigh-on-groupon-ipo-plans/

======
washedup
Margo back to Google, huh? That inside presence at Groupon should be helpful
for their own Offers service.

